# living in Ajman electricity & water



## MOTORaid

Dear All

I am new at this very useful forum I hope for your help and I hope I can be helpful to other in future 

I am about to be an Expat in Dubai and I was looking for suitable studious to rent 
I am interested in living in Ajman ( One towers or Horizon towers ..) I was told that these towers run on Generators and that I will face electricity shortage and high electricity bills plus the water is bad 

is this trough ? Any one living at these towers ? How much Electricity Water and other bills should I expect a month 
and what about internet and Mobile is it trough that the conditions are bad 

Thank you in advance 
Regards


----------

